# [TX] Catalyst - 35% Recurring KVM/OpenVZ - Halloween Costume Picture = 1TB Extra Bandwidth



## ryanarp (Oct 31, 2013)

*Catalsyt - Stop Shopping, Start Hosting*​*35% Off* any of our *OpenVZ or KVM* Plans *for LIFE* [VPSB35]​ ​*LETS HAVE SOME FUN*​*Extra 1TB of Bandwidth* if you post a picture of your *Halloween Costume* in Ticket or Thread​*About Us*
For those of you guys who don’t know us, Catalyst Host was started by Ryan Arp (@ryanarp) with the help of a few great friends. Catalyst has been focused on providing our brand of quality hosting. We just want you all to know that we’re more than just another provider, we are customers too. We know what customers want, and we focus on exactly that! We’re also Catalyst customers ourselves! We want the best out of everything we get, and we’ll work hard to make sure you get the best we can give!

*Our Philosophy*
If you're not going to do something right, don't bother doing it. Catalyst Host has been in business since early 2011. We are not here to give you the most imaginary resources you can't use for the least dollar signs. We are here to give you the best quality, with what I estimate to be some of the least oversold nodes in our market. You have the peace of mind that you services are in good hands, that your service will operate as expected, and that your data will remain safe.

*Our Dedication to Quality Networks and Powerful Hardware*
The network behind our Dallas servers is multi-homed with multiple 10Gbit connections and redundant Juniper routing with HSRP failover. Network and hardware conditions are monitored 24/7/365. Spare hardware is always stocked and available on site. We utilize A+B power for redundancy in case of brownouts, which are rare in Dallas. As a standard we use dual E5 Intel Xeon Processors with a minimum of 64GB of Ram and Raid 10 setup with 4 to 8 Enterprise Grade Drives. Recently we started using SSD Cache on our KVM Node(s). These Node(s) currently have 6 Enterprise Grade Drives in Raid 10 and 2 SSD Drives in Raid 1 for Cache. You can expect this to be a standard on future nodes.

Our VPSs are located in Dallas, TX. We utilize the Incero Network inside CoreXchange. While we do not own our hardware, we are renting some of the finest hardware available. This is a choice that we made to guarantee the quality of our services.

*EACH PLAN COMES WITH*


SolusVM Control Panel
Free DNS Hosting
Weekly Off Site Backup
Instant Setup
1Gbps Fair Share Port
Unmetered Incoming Bandwidth
*Test IP: http://192.211.54.101/test/*
*TOS: *https://catalysthost.com/terms-of-service/
*AUP: *https://catalysthost.com/acceptable-use-policy/
------------------------------------------------------
*Tall KVM*


RAM: 256MB

Cores: 1 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

15GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache

1 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

1 IPv4 Address
*Price: *$10.00/month *$6.50/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
*Extra IPS:* $1
------------------------------------------------------
*Grande KVM*


RAM: 512MB

Cores: 2 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

30GB RAID10 SAS Storage with SSD Cache

2 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

1 IPv4 Address
*Price:* $20.00/month *$13.00/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
*Extra IPS:* $1
--------------------------------------------------------
*Venti KVM*


RAM: 1024MB

Cores: 3 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

60GB RAID10 SAS Storage with SSD Cache

3 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

2 IPv4 Address (FREE EXTRA IP)
*Price:* $30.00/month *$19.50/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
*Extra IPS:* $1
--------------------------------------------------------
*Trenta KVM*


RAM: 2048MB

Cores: 4 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

120GB RAID10 SAS Storage with SSD Cache

4 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

2 IPv4 Address (FREE EXTRA IP)
*Price:* $50.00/month *$30.00/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE*Extra IPS:* $2
*Extra IPS:* $1
 
--------------------------------------------------------

*Tall OpenVZ*


RAM: 256MB

vSwap: 128MB

Cores: 2 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

30GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache

1 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

1 IPv4 Address
*Price: *$7.99/month *$5.19/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
*Extra IPS:* $1
------------------------------------------------------
*Grande OpenVZ*


RAM: 512MB

vSwap: 256MB

Cores: 2 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

40GB RAID10 Storage

2 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

1 IPv4 Address
*Price:* $10.99/month *$7.14/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
*Extra IPS:* $1
--------------------------------------------------------
*Venti OpenVZ*


RAM: 1024MB

vSwap: 512MB

Cores: 4 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

50GB RAID10 Storage

3 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

2 IPv4 Address (FREE EXTRA IP)
*Price:* $12.99/month *$8.44/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
*Extra IPS:* $1
--------------------------------------------------------
*Trenta OpenVZ*


RAM: 2048MB

vSwap: 512MB

Cores: 4 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

60GB RAID10 Storage

4 TB Bandwidth (NEW UNMETERED INCOMING)

2 IPv4 Address (FREE EXTRA IP)
*Price:* $15.99/month *$10.39/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
*Extra IPS:* $1
--------------------------------------------------------


----------

